# Boots a little tight maybe?



## thedru13 (Jan 4, 2014)

Something seems wrong. What do you mean by turning color? Like your toe nails are turning black? 

Are you in thin or thick socks? 
What kind of bindings do you have? Are the toe cap or do they go across the top of the boot? Are you cranking them down to tight? 

when you put your boots on are your toes curling inside the boot or just snug? They should not curl but you should feel the inside of the boot. 

Also do the measurement of your foot you should measure you foot and make sure you have the right size boot.


----------



## mizab70 (Dec 14, 2014)

Thank you for fast reply and sorry didn't give near enough details. 

The toe nail is just a bit purple and red towards upper corner. Not so much black and usually fades by the next day so far. It doesn't really hurt either. I could post a picture if really want to see my big toe but is kind of gross even without the color problem....

I am wearing thin socks. 

I have k2 sonic bindings, they go across the toe and then around the ankle. I tighten them as much as I can but not getting super crazy, I don't think. 

I don't feel like my toes are curling and I can kind of wiggle them a tiny bit. 

I measured my feet and seem like around 25cm so should be a 8 I think.


----------



## thedru13 (Jan 4, 2014)

So if its not painful and just a discolor sort of thing you could be applying to much pressure when carving. 

As far as the boots packing out they will pack out a little bit the more you ride them. I bet you are cranking down a bit to hard on your bindings and even cranking down on the laces of the boot. 

Everyone is different so its hard to one stop shop. For me I was shocked when I didn't crank down on my bindings how much more comfortable i was. I ratchet mine down till they just get tight then 1 or 2 more clicks. You can try and have a shop heat the liners up a bit to speed up the process but I have never found that to work for me..


----------



## mizab70 (Dec 14, 2014)

Thanks for the information, I am just now starting to carve so that would make a lot of sense about toe nail problem. 

I will try and not go so crazy about making everything so tight and see how that helps.


----------



## thedru13 (Jan 4, 2014)

Good luck... Others may have some more advice. Just my thoughts.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

more new boots, bigger/


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

mizab70 said:


> I measured my feet and seem like around 25cm so should be a 8 I think.


Hi Bro,

Sorry to hear that you are having a rough boot experience.

25 cm is a size 7 in snowboard boots. If you look inside your size 8 Burtons, they will have 26 or 260 printed inside. If you look inside your size 9 Sims, they will have 27 or 270 printed inside. 

The Mondopoint size that is printed on the boot is the foot length measurement that the manufacturer designed that boot for.

It is likely (due to the common symptom combo of heel lift and toe pain together) that you have extra room in the boot which is allowing your foot to alternate between subtly sliding backwards and forward allowing both heel lift and toe jamming (the dreadful duo ). This very often leads to the thought process, "my toe hurts >> my boot is too small >>I need larger boots" when exactly the opposite is the case.

To be sure, lets have a look. Please remove the insert from each boot (Sims and Burton) stand on the insert with your heel in the pocket and shoot a photo down at your foot. Please post those here.

Also, have you heat molded the Moto's?


----------



## mizab70 (Dec 14, 2014)

Sorry took a while to respond was snowboarding all day again yesterday and then have trouble uploading pictures. 

I see you are the expert on boots and saw from an older post a better way of measuring foot size. I redid it your way and I am pretty close to 26cm like 257mm I would estimate. 

I have included pictures of my toe and a little bit of the discoloration area. In the burton boots my feet are specifically my big toe has no wiggle room and on the outside corner has a a lot of pressure on it. In the simms boots I have a bit of wiggle room. 

I haven't heat molded the boots yet at a shop and can't really find a local shop that does that. I thought about just trying to wear them in my house for like 3 hours. 

Another thing I have is pain across the top of my foot near middle. I have tried to not tighten everything down so much but then I start getting too much heel lift I think and my foot feels "soggy" in the boot and binding. I set up the bindings myself is there a chance pain is caused because the bindings and straps are not proper? 

Thanks a ton for the help, I want to be able to go out as much as possible but hard to do multiple days in a row when feet hurt and have to take more breaks than I would like to. I want to be able to go all day!

Images, I couldn't step on insole and take a good picture hopefully this provides some insight for you. If not I can try different pictures.

https://33.media.tumblr.com/31da35dd0777b497f14643885c294bdc/tumblr_nh200l6ldI1sba5uvo1_1280.jpg

https://33.media.tumblr.com/e725fde0b8062952b50a6a7a619ce4d2/tumblr_nh200l6ldI1sba5uvo2_1280.jpg

https://33.media.tumblr.com/5f1b84a6ad588568df713df79ed9f979/tumblr_nh200l6ldI1sba5uvo3_1280.jpg

https://33.media.tumblr.com/cc4faa3792d0587d07fd3d9d21e55d70/tumblr_nh200l6ldI1sba5uvo4_1280.jpg


----------



## Altephor (Feb 4, 2010)

mizab70 said:


> Sorry took a while to respond was snowboarding all day again yesterday and then have trouble uploading pictures.
> 
> I see you are the expert on boots and saw from an older post a better way of measuring foot size. I redid it your way and I am pretty close to 26cm like 257mm I would estimate.
> 
> ...



Your boot is too big.


----------



## mizab70 (Dec 14, 2014)

Even the burton? I am pretty sure a size small and my toes would be very curled inside of it.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

> Sorry took a while to respond was snowboarding all day again yesterday...


As it should be! No need to apologize for that. I'm stoked that someone was getting some...because I certainly was not .

I am very confident that we can find you a good solution or at least make your current boots fit a lot better for free. 

I would, however still like to see the pics i had requested. The pics that will be most helpful are like those here: http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/158337-so-confused-about-my-boot-size-2.html#post2005969


----------



## mizab70 (Dec 14, 2014)

Wiredsport said:


> As it should be! No need to apologize for that. I'm stoked that someone was getting some...because I certainly was not .
> 
> I am very confident that we can find you a good solution or at least make your current boots fit a lot better for free.
> 
> I would, however still like to see the pics i had requested. The pics that will be most helpful are like those here: http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/158337-so-confused-about-my-boot-size-2.html#post2005969


Thanks for the links. I didn't even realize I could take that out of the liner... I was trying to step on the liner. Here are the pictures you wanted now. The one that is obviously too big is the simms and smaller one is the burton. 

https://38.media.tumblr.com/c31b4f0c23b203862d646f7516c97631/tumblr_nh27ub4XOI1sba5uvo1_1280.jpg

https://38.media.tumblr.com/07f7660a05cab14f08535cfe3a0d921e/tumblr_nh27ub4XOI1sba5uvo3_1280.jpg

https://33.media.tumblr.com/3bb6bf4602690e990eae4be4b5d26a63/tumblr_nh27ub4XOI1sba5uvo2_1280.jpg

https://33.media.tumblr.com/5219f3922e8c3b57fc055664b6cf295a/tumblr_nh27ub4XOI1sba5uvo4_1280.jpg


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Perfect. This is fixable 

Your new measurement looks correct in relation to the size 8 Burton insert. Your 257 Mondo measurement is correct for a size 8 snowboard boot. More on that here: Snowboard Boot Size, Chart, Calculator, Sizing

The Sims liner shows that that boot was just far too big. It was likely purchased in your "shoe size" (most common mistake). The Burton liner looks good but with one exception. Here are the two Burton liner images that are key:



















The good first. You have a bit of insert overhang in most areas. This is correct and is part of snowboard boot design. You are actually on the low side of overhang but still are in the range. This overhang allows your foot to compress slightly into the soft materials of the liner. This provides support and keeps everything snug and in place. 

The exception. You have a wide foot that overhangs the liner asymmetrically (mid foot on the side opposite your problem big toe). That opposite side has no room in the boot and is forcing your big toe into the hard liner and subsequently you are feeling the hard materials of the outer. This is likely correctable by heating and manipulating the heat moldbale liner or in a classic heat fit.

To fix your issue you need to create room for the opposite wide spot and for the pressured big toe. This can be done by a good heat fitter by selectively "blowing out" these two areas. That is best achieved by building up the areas with extra foam (or similar) during the heat fit process.

That is most likely all it will take. A slightly wider boot is another alternate and were we starting from scratch that would be my suggestion.

PM if you want some wide boot suggestions.

Stoked!


----------



## Altephor (Feb 4, 2010)

mizab70 said:


> Even the burton? I am pretty sure a size small and my toes would be very curled inside of it.


Sorry I didn't realize you had Burton's in 8. I thought it was just the Simms in the 9. Apologies for my quick post it was from my tablet. As usual, WiredSport has you covered. Good luck!


----------



## mizab70 (Dec 14, 2014)

Awesome thank you so much for advice. 

Now I have a small odd issue, I live in a tiny town and will have to drive a ways to get to a shop that can do the heat molding. I was planning on going out tomorrow and Christmas day. Would it help a bit with the pressure if I wore the boots tonight for a few hours with say a think pair or socks or two? Or would this actually be a bad thing to do? Any advice what to do for the next few days to reduce pain so I can still snowboard until I get to a shop?


----------



## mizab70 (Dec 14, 2014)

Altephor said:


> Sorry I didn't realize you had Burton's in 8. I thought it was just the Simms in the 9. Apologies for my quick post it was from my tablet. As usual, WiredSport has you covered. Good luck!


Ah not a problem at all the pictures weren't well labeled and is awesome to get so much help from so many people so fast!


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

mizab70 said:


> Awesome thank you so much for advice.
> 
> Now I have a small odd issue, I live in a tiny town and will have to drive a ways to get to a shop that can do the heat molding. I was planning on going out tomorrow and Christmas day. Would it help a bit with the pressure if I wore the boots tonight for a few hours with say a think pair or socks or two? Or would this actually be a bad thing to do? Any advice what to do for the next few days to reduce pain so I can still snowboard until I get to a shop?


Heat moldable boots can be reheated a number of times without degradation. You can likely help the problem areas on your own before you have the full treatment .

You will want to remove the liners, heat one with a blow dryer (on low) by waving it over the liner at 8 inches away until it feels a bit more like gel or more limp. Insert your foot. Insert foot and liner into the boot shell. Lace the boot tightly. Stand still for 3 minutes. Repeat with 2nd boot. If you want to try to blow out the big toe area or the other side of your foot you can build up those areas prior to the heat fit with some foam under a sock. The areas that you build up will force the heated boot material in those areas to reposition. This can help a lot and is essentially the DIY version of what will be done at the shop.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

PS: I meant to mention that you should also try moving your ankle strap pad position. That pad in conjunction with boot flex can cause the other discomfort that you mentioned and often a small adjustment can help a lot.


----------



## mizab70 (Dec 14, 2014)

Wiredsport said:


> Heat moldable boots can be reheated a number of times without degradation. You can likely help the problem areas on your own before you have the full treatment .
> 
> You will want to remove the liners, heat one with a blow dryer (on low) by waving it over the liner at 8 inches away until it feels a bit more like gel or more limp. Insert your foot. Insert foot and liner into the boot shell. Lace the boot tightly. Stand still for 3 minutes. Repeat with 2nd boot. If you want to try to blow out the big toe area or the other side of your foot you can build up those areas prior to the heat fit with some foam under a sock. The areas that you build up will force the heated boot material in those areas to reposition. This can help a lot and is essentially the DIY version of what will be done at the shop.


Thanks so much for all your help you are awesome!!!


----------

